

Founder Institute - anyone attended? - satyajit

Hope this is not sacrilegious to ask to rate the service of a competitor - but has anyone attended Founder Institute? (link below). How do you rate their service? They are also some sort of incubator, though little diff from YC. (if you do, I would like to learn more, pls send me an email from my profile).
======
yokumtaku
The Summer 2009 semester is the first session. They have lined up an
impressive set of mentors for the program.

------
satyajit
link: <http://www.founderinstitute.com/>

